# Suche einen Installer



## vocaris (17. Feb 2009)

Hallo liebe Community,

nachdem ich ein etwas größeres Projekt im Rahmen meiner beruflichen Tätigkeit abgeschlossen habe, muss ich nun einen Installer für dieses finden. Leider habe ich festgestellt, dass die Auswahl sehr groß ist - genauso wie die Unterscheide.
Meine Anforderungen:
- Im Idealfall sollte das Setup zu Beginn feststellen, ob Java installiert ist und dieses dann selbstständig installieren.
- Diverse Einstellungen, welche in einer Config-Datei eingetragen werden sollen.
- Installation eines JAR-Archives in einen vom Benutzer zu wählenden Ordern.
- Installation von JavaService.exe ins gleiche Verzeichnis.
- Registrieren des JAR-Archives mit Hilfe von JavaService als Dienst.

Einfache Installer habe ich genug gefunden, aber sobald ich mein JAR-Archiv als Dienst registrieren möchte scheint die Auswahl der Installer rapide zusammen zu schrumpfen. Auf die Konfiguration während des Setup könnten wir noch gut verzichten, aber die Registrierung als Dienst ist leider Pflicht.
Kann mir jemand einen Installer nennen, der die Anforderungen erfüllt?

Gruß
Vocaris


----------



## Wolfgang Lenhard (17. Feb 2009)

Darf es etwas kosten oder muss es Freeware sein?
Dienste lassen sich mit Install4J (http://www.ej-technologies.com/products/install4j/overview.html) oder AdvanceInstaller generieren. Ansonsten ist es möglich, mit JSmooth Jars in eine Exe zu wrappen, die als Dienst startet.


----------



## vocaris (17. Feb 2009)

Danke schon mal für die schnelle Antwort. Ich werde mir Install4J mal genauer anschauen - und dann werde ich das mit den Kosten mal klären müssen.


----------



## Wildcard (17. Feb 2009)

Schau dir zB NSIS an (bei der .exe ist ja anzunehmen das es dir um Windows geht)


----------



## vocaris (24. Feb 2009)

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe. nachdem ich mich mit dem NSIS (weil dieser Kostenlos ist) beschäftigt habe, wird mein Setup wohl mit diesem realisiert.


----------

